# Объявления > От администрации сайта >  Переезд на новый сервер

## Д.Срибный

С целью улучшения скорости и надежности работы сайта и форума планируется переезд на новый форум.
Все технические детали уже проработаны, все сайты физически перенесены на новую площадку. Осталось только перенести форум после чего мы поменяем айпи сайта и все станет доступно по новому IP адресу.
Последовательность переноса форума будет следующая:
1. Около полуночи форум будет закрыт.
2. База данных перенесется на новый сервер.
3. Будет проведена техническая настройка форума на новом месте.
4. После отладки сменится IP адрес форума и сайтов. Обычно после смены IP может пройти около суток, пока новый IP пропишется на всех серверах. ЧТобы ускорить этот процесс можно сделать вручную очистить кэш DNS:

– нажмите Пуск –> Выполнить… –> Запуск программы –> cmd –> OK;
– переключите (при необходимости) раскладку клавиатуры на EN;
– после приглашения системы C:\Documents and Settings\Имя_пользователя> введите ipconfig /flushdns, нажмите <Enter>;
– кэш распознавателя DNS будет сброшен:

C:\Documents and Settings\Администратор>ipconfig /flushdns

Настройка протокола IP для Windows

Успешно сброшен кэш распознавателя DNS.

C:\Documents and Settings\Администратор>

Перенос состоится в самое ближайшее время, возможно даже сегодня.
Если не сегодня то в ночь с воскресенья на понедельник.

----------


## Д.Срибный

Переезд в основном завершился. Процесс занял гораздо больше времени, чем планировалось, вследствие различных технических проблем.
Скорее всего еще будут возникать мелкие сложности, но со временем постараемся все решить.

----------


## An-Z

Дневники не фурычат, в разделе "что нового" названия тем даются ссылкой типа "11.11.2013, 01:36 *t140* ответил(-а) в теме в разделе *forumdisplay.php?f=16*"

----------


## Д.Срибный

Да, я знаю об этих ошибках. Работаю над устранением.

Update: Ленту активности починил. Работаем дальше.

Update 2: Блог починил.

----------

